# 2 Brothers Brewery



## jjeffrey (24/7/07)

I've spoken with a brewer, Andrew of 2bb, about their up and coming brewery and he shared the following details with me: 2 Brothers Brewery is under construction in Moorabbin Vic. They plan to be up and running in the 4th quarter this year and promise a range of hard to find session beer styles with character. The brothers David and Andrew spent a bit of time in the US (mainly Seattle) frequenting various micro/pub breweries. Upon their return home, they were disappointed in the lack of variety in Melbourne- especially in the burbs. They decided to chuck in their jobs as aeronautical engineers and put their balls on the line to remedy the situation. Their brewing system has been relocated from the third floor of a failed brewery in Times Square New York (see pic attached- mmmm stainless). The brewery is being fitted out with a bar so beer lovers can enjoy the freshest product right at the source. More to come


----------



## faryg (25/7/07)

Hopefully they will do something other than just session beers.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (25/7/07)

*claps hands excitedly*


----------



## Lukes (25/7/07)

2 brothers with a plan and a brewing system from New York.

That was done back in the late 1800's in Collingwood and look what happened :blink: 

Good luck to them and looking forward to a taste of session beer styles with character. :beerbang: 

- Luke


----------



## Fents (25/7/07)

Excellent to see so many brewery popping up in Melb!

I know of another one, should be open by the end of this year but unfortuantly i cant divulge any information until the time is right...lets just say its gonna be big!


----------



## Screwtop (25/7/07)

Fents said:


> Excellent to see so many brewery popping up in Melb!
> 
> I know of another one, should be open by the end of this year but unfortuantly i cant divulge any information until the time is right...lets just say its gonna be big!








Good stuff, another one for the next Brewery Tour!


----------



## DarkFaerytale (26/7/07)

Fents said:


> Excellent to see so many brewery popping up in Melb!
> 
> I know of another one, should be open by the end of this year but unfortuantly i cant divulge any information until the time is right...lets just say its gonna be big!



c'mon Fents you can tell us  you know we can keep a secret, where abouts in melb will it be?  

-Phill


----------



## Fents (26/7/07)

Sorry mate sworn to secrecy.....

And if i give hints i might not get to pre taste anymore of their beer's


----------



## DarkFaerytale (26/7/07)

god dam it your as secretive as jjeffery is! 

make sure you keep us all updated

-Phill


----------



## jjeffrey (26/7/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> god dam it your as secretive as jjeffery is!
> 
> make sure you keep us all updated
> 
> -Phill



My hat goes off to the blokes who are willing to put their money where their mouth is and put their beer up for public scrutiny. How daunting must that be: not only are they producing something for criticism by every tom and dick, but to have to quit your job and fork out xxxxxx of thousands... that take balls.

NEEDED IN MELBOURNE: PEOPLE WITH BALLS

faryg: I'm sure they will do some session beers; but knowing Andrew and the painstaking process he has gone through, I have no doubt that they will be GOOD session beers. I suppose the beauty about opening a micro pub, for both the punters and the publican, is that everyone gets what they want. The punters get to actually have a say about the beer 1st hand, and the brewer gets the feedback whilst being able to experiment with stuff that doesn't sell as widely.

Fent, surely you can get permission to divulge a tidbit (I did).

jj


----------



## faryg (27/7/07)

I hope these guys do well, I really do! What I meant was that I hope they also brew some different beers, a lot of new microbreweries have a fairly straight forward lineup of beers to start with and maybe the only point of difference would be maybe some honey thrown in or some fruit to cover some faults. Others tout they will be only brewing with the finest ingredients and so forth and still they turnout fairly average beers. Good luck to 2 Brothers Brewery, I will definitely be visiting them when they are open and when I can get over there again but so far this is all just hype.


----------



## jjeffrey (28/7/07)

faryg said:


> What I meant was that I hope they also brew some different beers...



Amen to that. The "standard 4" is what most micros turn out: the pale, the lager, the wheat and the stout/porter. Having said that, non-distributed micro-pubs have a bit of leeway because they have the benefit of being able to quickly and accurately react to their market, seeing that they get feedback on every pot. Plus they NEED to do something different to get people through the door.

He's put hundreds of hours through a 40L R & D kit, but to date Andrew has been fairly "mum" about his recipes. He hasn't actually put anything through the main equipment yet, so I understand his reluctance to divulge information. He's has promised me an insider sip on commissioning- hopefully I'll be able to push out a review prior to doors open. 

jj.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (5/10/07)

i havn't been around much latly so sorry if this has already been covered, but is there any more info on this place? when does it open?or has it already and i missed the grand opening 

-Phill


----------



## DarkFaerytale (11/10/07)

*bump*

tryed ringing them a few times *listed at yellowpages.com* but i keep getting the answering machine and i hate talking on those things

so any info anyone?

-Phill


----------



## etbandit (12/10/07)

Thats one fine setup!

I spoke to Andrew after he came back from the states at Vicbrew 2006, and he across as a really nice bloke. Looking forward to a brewery tour and a sampling. All the best to them.

Anyone know if there's a website?


----------



## beerguide (12/10/07)

Website: http://www.2brothers.com.au/

I have some more pics of their moving and brewery on my own website, located here.

Warning, there are a number of images so bring ya patience whilst they load :icon_cheers:


----------

